# How To setup PC to play DVD



## brsk (Jan 31, 2003)

Could some kind person point me in the direction of a good write up on the basics of playing DVDs on my PC.
I have
A fast CPU with plenty of memory and hard drive space.
A DVD-ROM 16x, with 2 region changes left.
Windows XP and Media Player 9.
I have just loaded DirectX. v9, I think.
I also have Intervideo DVDXPack. Whatever that is.
I have a DVD disc but I cannot see any region code on it. How to tell?
The DVD disc plays a bit of intro music but then nothing.

So nothing is happening. Should I aim to play in Windows Media Player or something else?
Why won't it play?
What is the step by step sequence of settingup?
If someone could point me to a detailed set up site I will be grateful.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

intervideo x pack intergates with with windows media player so i would assume you would have to use windowsmediaplayer or purchase another player i.e. windvd , powerdvd ect


----------

